# Videos



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

anyone know of a good starter video for taxidermy


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I ordered a set from WASCO.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this link... http://www.taxidermy.net/publications/videos1.html If you only interested in a certain aspect of taxidermy...Just go to the web sites of the different supply companys and you can order specific video's for birds, fish, big game, etc... Good Luck...Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Rick

I checked out that web page. Are all birds the same. I would like to mount everything from doves to geese. Should I purchase the wood duck video.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

FlashBoomSplash,

I have the wood duck video and it will give you a basic understanding of the process.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Right on Travis, but the more you know the better...Start out with the Wood Duck and I would look for other as well...Mounting a Pheasant is a lot different then a Wood Duck...Lot's of different aspects...By the way...don't mount a Wood Duck for your 1st bird...It's about the toughest bird to pull off...Start out with a Diver duck or Pheasant...Good Luck!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. One more ? do you have to be very artistic to pull off taxidermy. I am a little artistic but not that much. and what divers blue bills, ring necks, red heads, buffle heads, cans, or it doesnt matter. I have a golden eye, buffle head, Hungarian Partridge and dove in the freezer. what should I start with.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, being artistic is very important...That doesn't mean you won't pick it up. Painting comes into play. My Green Wing teal bill that I just I did had at least 5 colors in it. Most people would guess 1 or 2? A mallards bill...Yellow right? About 6 or 7 colors in that to pull it off...These are all things you will learn with trial & error. It's not rocket science, you just need lot's of patience!
I was good at art in school and I think I got C's & B's in shop class...I wish I would have worked a little harder in that class, because when I first started doing taxidermy and I needed to use all these different tools...I was a little lost! I picked it up eventually! 
Even Math, Anatomy, Biology, all come into play. Let me know if you have any questions and good luck!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Go with the Bufflehead first!


----------

